# Rated R-Second Tutorial-



## Caffy (Jul 5, 2006)

The dreaded no makeup look




Some foundation on my cheeks and undereye concealer




highlighting cream on my eyes (Nars copacabana)




then I used the green part of Rated R and put it up to my crease.




this is what it should look like lol ( I used a white-green shadow called Iceland to do some more highlighting)





liner the bottom eye with the blue and green




Then I took a shimmery green liquid liner to emphasize my lash line ( Sri Lanka by Nars)




this is what it should look like!




Then I lined it with a sparkly black shadow ( nars-night breed)

Missed a step ! lol..I use Nars Desire a cotton candy shocking pink! as blush..




Lipliner




lipstick (nars belle de jour)




final product..





thanks !!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 5, 2006)

U did agood job! thanks for posting this tut. oh, and u'r gorgeous!! 
u remind me of luci lu *same eyes* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. now u have to do a luci lu look


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 5, 2006)

Woo-hoo, another tut!! Yay! It looks stunning on you


----------



## noteventherain (Jul 5, 2006)

beautiful job!  thanks for posting!  you look gorgeous!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 5, 2006)

verrry pretty!!!!!


----------



## ette (Jul 5, 2006)

I agree with MacVirgin, you and Lucy Liu look so much alike! Great job, love the lips/cheeks, and the eyes are fab! Can't wait to see more from you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 5, 2006)

love it! makes me wanna go buy some NARS stuff


----------



## Caffy (Jul 5, 2006)

thank kew !!! everyone


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 6, 2006)

She looks a little more like Ellen Degeneres (inside joke)






Great job Caffy! I love Rated R.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 6, 2006)

That is really nice.  I have always shied away from Rated R because I never thought I could really use those colors but they look very nice on you.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 6, 2006)

yeah u do look like lucy liu very pretty eye blended excellent, i like the color match.. im so gettin some nars so tempted so tempted


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is my version of Nars Rated R duo with MAC's Humid.

Kind of weird that we both used Rated R this week and took pics.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 6, 2006)

Cute, cute, cute....


----------



## veilchen (Jul 6, 2006)

That's such a pretty look!


----------



## kanjoos86 (Jul 6, 2006)

yr so pretty and yr tuts r so easy to follow.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 6, 2006)

you look beautiful


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 6, 2006)

this tut was great!!!!! u look so pretty


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 6, 2006)

good tut.


----------



## moulinkiss (Jul 6, 2006)

love it! i'd been obsessing over this duo for a few months before it came up on macsaleswap for a good price, and i got it.. and now i love it, it's nice to see how other people wear it!


----------



## lvgz (Jul 6, 2006)

i loove the shimmer and you look great!


----------



## hinna (Jul 6, 2006)

You have really good skin! Very pretty.


----------



## Navessa (Jul 6, 2006)

that was great and you look awesome - very beautiful!


----------



## Catgut (Jul 7, 2006)

gorgeous! I love the green


----------



## mjacqueline (Jul 7, 2006)

Thats really lovely. Thanks I must try that look.


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow...beautiful!


----------



## aizacity (Jan 25, 2007)

You make me want to buy the Nars Rated R! Too bad we don't have any Nars stores/counters here =( You do your make-up so well.  Please do more tuts! Pretty please?


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 25, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Jan 25, 2007)

thats reallll...nice..and i think i need that lipstick its really nice...the tone is so naturally pinkish tan?!


----------



## Caffy (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks everyone!!
The lipstick I"m using is Nars-Belle de Jour...Perfect nude


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 26, 2007)

ITA w/ macvirgin. you DO look like lucy liu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very pretty!


----------



## linkas (Jan 26, 2007)

You look like a fairy!!!


----------



## loewenki (Jan 26, 2007)

Ooh, you look beautiful - I never post on here, just lurk but had to tell you that you look fab!  What lipliner are you using?


----------



## Esperansa_b (Jan 26, 2007)

It looks great! Beautiful colours and very good blurring!


----------



## Katja (Jan 26, 2007)

*You totally look like Lucy Liu with the freckles and same skintone and eyeshape.  I like the Desire blush!  If you put on some falsies, that would bump up the sex factor by 10,000,000 MILLION dollars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Caffy (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks guys...

I am using Bourjois # 10 lipliner

and hehe I love falsies but I hate putting them on haha! Next time


----------



## ViVaMac (Jan 26, 2007)

Very pretty girls ^^


----------



## micky_mouse (Jan 27, 2007)

looks great nice work i might try this later this week


----------



## maryanne414 (Jan 28, 2007)

Very pretty! thanks for posting the name of the lipliner! I want it!


----------



## user79 (Jan 28, 2007)

Great look, Caffy! Looks really pretty and that blush is so nice too.


----------



## Caffy (Jan 28, 2007)

thank kew! <3


----------



## Emmi (Jan 28, 2007)

This is very simple and beautiful look!! Love it!I have to try this!


----------



## deathcabber (Jan 28, 2007)

Soo gorgeous! Does MAC make a green similar to that?


----------



## HallieC (Jan 29, 2007)

i love your freckles!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 29, 2007)

you are so freaking cute! and a great advertisement for nars makeup because it all looks gorgeous on you. Lucy Liu's little sister? yes!


----------



## Caffy (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks so much! and The closest green I can think of from Mac is bitter, but bitter is not very pigmented, and doesn't blend very well, IMO, I have bitter as well, and I like it with a neutral brown colour. Sorta like a wash. Rated R is as much pigmentation an eyeshadow can get. Very bold colours.


----------



## Reiko (Sep 30, 2007)

I like it! Very bold and sex-ay! BTW...I "heart" your freckles. Cuteness!


----------



## milamonster (Sep 30, 2007)

good tut! u look great


----------



## stephie06 (Sep 30, 2007)

omg i'm loving this look, you really make me want that e/s duo!


----------



## ne0ndice (Sep 30, 2007)

great tut!


----------



## Dawl (Oct 2, 2007)

Gorgeous 

I really want Rated R duo grr. Now yu make me want it more lol =P


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 2, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## cocolette (Nov 8, 2007)

ooooooooooo i love this!


----------



## Caffy (Nov 9, 2007)

sorry..i accidently deleted the first few photos.... >.<


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 9, 2007)

I concur you remind me of Lucy Liu


----------



## breathless (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks. very pretty!


----------

